# angels dying



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

I bought 18 angels a month ago. They are about a quarter size then. they have grown a lot since. I have no deaths in the first month. The last two nights I had 5 died. check the water parameters. 

ph is 7
gh is 60 
kh is 40
no2 is 0
no3 is less than 20

not really sure what to do now


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

what size tank do you have them in? are they starting to show signs of pairing up?


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

onefishtwofish said:


> what size tank do you have them in? are they starting to show signs of pairing up?


220 gallon. no still too young


----------



## onefishtwofish (Apr 21, 2010)

hmm well then its not aggression. that was my first guess. ive raised bathes of 150 plus with no deaths so this is a mystery to me. i have called upon this angelfish site for help .The Angelfish Society


----------



## Fishman21 (Apr 26, 2010)

How often do you carry out water changes?

What equipment do you use for water changes?


----------



## richbcca (Apr 21, 2010)

once a week. 50 percent each time


----------



## dino (Aug 29, 2011)

ammonia? anything going on with filtration?


----------

